# [emerge] [résolu] où démasquer ce package ?

## Lecaramel

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'essayer d'installer Red5 sur mon dédié (Gentoo 64, mais made in OVH), qui est un serveur de streaming flash open source.

Pour ce faire, j'ai utilisé un tutorial trouvé ici : http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/bangert/wiki/Red5Gentoo

Tout se passe bien jusqu'au emerge red5 :

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge red5
> 
> Calculating dependencies
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "red5" have been masked.
> ...

 

J'ai bien regardé si red5 a été ajouté aux mots clefs ce qui est le cas, j'ai beaucoup googlisé et cherché sur les forums, j'ai même contacté l'auteur, en vain.

J'ai regardé sur la doc d'emerge s'il y'avait un moyen de forcer le emerge, je n'ai pas trouvé non plus.

Si quelqu'un à une idée ? Merci !

Edit : j'ai oublié de préciser, red5 n'apparait pas dans /usr/portage/profiles/package.maskLast edited by Lecaramel on Thu Jul 26, 2007 3:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DidgeriDude

```
echo 'dev-java/red5 **' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Cela devrait faire l'affaire !!

----------

## Lecaramel

DidgeriDude : idem, cela sort le même message... snif !

----------

## DidgeriDude

Alors là, je vois pas car je viens de tester et ça marche nickel (avec et sans les **) !!!!

----------

## Lecaramel

Si je savais, snif  :Sad: 

Donc, tu as pu installer red5 sans problèmes.... J'arrive pas à voir ce qui peut coincer...

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bah je ne l'ai pas installé, mais un emerge -pv red5 me dis que c'est bon !

Es-tu certain de bien avoir renseigné /etc/portage/package.keywords ? (pas de fautes d'orthographe, pas d'oubli du '5' après le red, chemin correct, etc., etc.)

Par contre, si je ne renseigne pas /etc/portage/package.keywords, il me sort :

```
emerge -pv red5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "red5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/red5-0.6.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-java/red5-0.6 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-java/red5-0.6.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
```

Ce qui ne correspond pas à ton erreur !

Essaie un layman -d bangert suivi d'un layman -a bangert, pour voir si cela change quelque chose.

----------

## Lecaramel

remplacer ** par ~x86 a résolu le problème... pourtant, j'avais testé cette solution avant, je ne comprends pas de trop.

Bon, maintenant, plus qu'a espérer que ça ne crash pas mon serveur..

En tout cas, un grand merci !

----------

## CryoGen

ajoute [résolu] à ton titre  :Smile: 

----------

